# Any Fellow MSU/college student fishermen out there?



## golfpercy5 (Oct 8, 2003)

Any Fellow MSU/college student fishermen out there? I'm always looking for someone to hit the lake with. I'm a student at MSU and enjoy pier/ice/trolling for salmon/trout. I think it would be a lot of fun to meet up and go somewhere....just an idea


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I know that Steelyhead/Art goes to MSU and is a member in here. Look up his name in the member list and send him a PM.


----------



## lookin for the gills (Jan 21, 2003)

I just finished my schooling there at MSU recently and now live in Jackson. Its just about 25 minutes south. I fish up there sometimes but mostly down here for gills and walleye. I would be more then happy to take u along this winter a few times if thats what your lookin for. I just remember how hard it was for me to find someone up there to fish and hunt with. DO u live in the dorms? Let me know cause before u know it the ice will be here. I cant wait


----------

